# Some good shots of my cichlid tank



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

The cichlids were good to me today and put on quite a show. The convicts are always a little bit timid to be out and about, and don't spend much time in the open




























That is in no small part a result of this monster, who you can see posting up in his favorite spot from where he can look over the whole tank and find someone to beat up the moment they leave cover.










Sometimes I think he's even contemplating chasing me off...










However, while the Green Terror is certainly the Genghis Khan aggressor type in the tank, the kribensis is much like Kain from Kung Fu. Disdainful of violence, yet brutally effective when he does attack. The GT and convicts were all fighting near the kribs rock (pictured at right) and he finally had enough and gave me this stunning display. He popped out, exposed his side to them and smashed into the much larger GT full force. A second later, he was back in his cave, having proved his point









Hope you guys enjoyed them


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

awesome pics bro! I wish I had that kinda of talent with the camera. How big is the tank?


----------



## Turbo Ek9 (Sep 5, 2004)

very nice gt. =]


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Kain said:


> awesome pics bro! I wish I had that kinda of talent with the camera. How big is the tank?
> [snapback]1082174[/snapback]​


Thanks man. The tank is a 55 gallon footprint (it's short so it's only a 40 gallon i believe) which I'll upgrade eventually when the GT gets to around 9 inches or so. My plan for the GT is that eventually he's gonna be much bigger and will need a bigger tank and bigger tankmates (tiger barbs could be swallowed whole by a bigger GT I would imagine) so he'll go into something probably 6 feet long and two feet wide with a school of tinfoil barbs and do the tank real natural looking. The convicts and kribensis will then stay in this tank and finally have peace


----------



## oojit (Feb 24, 2005)

Great pics. Never seen convicts look that nice.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nice pics


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

wow, nice fish. i always love ur GT


----------

